# PICC Line Placement - in the CPT book



## lindseygallo (May 11, 2016)

I'm studying (ALOT) and was wondering if anyone could explain how to locate PICC line placement in the CPT book? Obviously in the real world we have access to google but I have tried searching this every way I can think of and I am no where close. Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (May 12, 2016)

I went with:

Catheterization > Venous > Central Line and it said "See Central Venous Catheter Placement"

Then I went Central Venous Catheter Placement > Insertion > Peripheral

It then gives you With Port (36570, 36571) and Without Port or Pump (36568, 36569)


I initially started at Insertion > Venous > Catheter but came up with way too many code ranges.



If you are studying for the CPC exam please know that you will want to look up the codes in the multiple choice answers in the tabular and not use the index.


----------



## lindseygallo (May 12, 2016)

*Thank you!!*

I really appreciate your help. I was totally stumped on that one!!!!


----------

